
Startups, Memory, and Why Games Are Fun - zackattack
http://www.zacharyburt.com/2010/06/why-games-are-fun-the-psychology-explanation/
======
AlexBlom
SMART Goals have been around for a while. Amazing how often we neglect them.

~~~
zackattack
Yeah, Brian Johnson says we already know what to do, it's the process of
actually implementing it is what's difficult. Another perspective is that if
we know how to do, but we're not actually doing it, then we really don't know
how to do it. Perhaps the reason we neglect SMART goals is because they
haven't been formulated in a way such that after learning about them, they
become properly embedded into our consciousness framework.

------
zackattack
I know this article is really long, but I feel conflicted. On one hand, I want
to satisfy the intellectual curiosity of the interested reader, and feel
compelled to go into tangents into any points I deem relevant. On the other
hand, it's probably better from an ethical perspective to make things short
and digestible: what good is information that doesn't get understood and
remembered? And it'd probably drive more traffic it was more fun to read. The
Slideshow itself is an excellent example of how you can have fun learning
about the science of fun.. my article is more inclusive, though. Maybe I can
integrate the two perspectives?

Maybe breaking it up into multiple blog days would be appreciated? Do people
_like_ that? I personally can't stand it; when something interests me, I want
to have all the information at my disposal _now_. And I don't like having to
click through to multiple pages.

~~~
jiaaro
I think what people don't like is the _idea_ of having it broken up and having
to wait for the rest, but in _practice_ they like articles they can read in 10
or 15 minutes.

I vote for breaking out any tangents that could make for an interesting 10-15
minute read on their own.

~~~
AlexBlom
+1

